# Soft shell taco tortillas



## kannd86 (Apr 7, 2007)

I love the soft shell tacos from Taco Bell but for a bunch of different reasons, I won't be eating there anymore.  I made some tortillas yesterday and it wasn't hard at all.  I bet I could make my own soft tortillas if I just had a recipe.  Has anyone made anything like that before?


----------



## JMediger (Apr 8, 2007)

Do you mean make the actual tortilla or soft shell taco's?  

We do soft shell taco's at our house and they turn out pretty good.  It's the same as hard shell taco's - just a different wrapper.


----------



## Alix (Apr 9, 2007)

Check out this thread. It might be some help.


----------



## kannd86 (Apr 9, 2007)

Awesome!  Thanks for the link. : )


----------



## Alix (Apr 10, 2007)

My pleasure. Please let us know how it all turns out!


----------



## cjs (Apr 11, 2007)

oh my, out of sight, out of mind!! haven't made these again and we just loved them!


----------

